# Stars queue up for voice work on Mass Effect 2



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*11th December 2009 03:58 AM*

David Allen

The voice talents for the latest edition of the popular sci-fi computer game Mass Effect 2 have been announced, it reads like a list of Oscar nominations and just shows the popularity of science fiction even when it is portrayed in a different genre.
Those actor whose voice talents have been used in the game are: Martin Sheen (The West Wing, Apocalypse Now), Shohreh Aghdashloo (House of Saddam), Seth Green (Austin Powers), Yvonne Strahovski, Adam Baldwin, Keith David (Crash), Michael Dorn (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine), Tricia Helfer (Battlestar Galactica), Michael Hogan (Battlestar Galactica) and Carrie-Anne Moss (The Matrix).
Mass Effect 2 is produced by Bioware, who are a part of the giant Electronic Arts Inc, the games will be available for the Xbox 360 and PC’s on the 29th January 2010 throughout Europe.

http://electronictheatre.co.uk/inde...news/3687-mass-effect-2-voice-talent-revealed

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=229281


----------

